#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-17
<marianom> beuno: es correcto lo que lei? que estás en el community council?
<beuno> marianom, indeed!  \o/
<marianom> in your face other candidatos! (?)
<marianom> no es tiempo de revanchismo de todos modos (?). unimix, beuno se hizo con el poder
<marianom> congrats Martín!
<unimix> Ya le agradeci la heladera mediante un msg via G+ :)
<unimix> ademas de felicitarlo, logocamente
<marianom> ustedes son muy fashions
<unimix> logicamente
<unimix> naaa ... esta lleno de gente como vos o yo, asi que de fashion no tiene nada
<unimix> lo que me impresiono es que las mujeres estan en los primeros puestos, despues de Daniel
<unimix> hablando de cosas por venir, mañana es la reunion o aun no se confirmo nada ?
<marianom> yo voy a estar ahi mañana
<marianom> si no sale la reunión, les rompo el local
<unimix> :D
<unimix> viste que esta de moda ser "occupy", bueh, vamos con piquete (mas criollo)
<beuno> heh
 * beuno se queda en #ubuntu-meeting por las dudas
<unimix> estaba pensando que a lo mejor nos preguntaron que queriamos hacer porque no se animaron a decirnos "tenemos fiaca de la reunion asi que hagamoslo batch"
<marianom> la próxima que no pregunten
<marianom> :)
<beuno> a veces es dificil juntar quorum, entonces creo que generalmente intentan reconfirmar para estar seguros antes de empezar a pinguear gente
<unimix> ok, entonces les diria "haganlo como puedan pero haganlo" :P
<juancarlospaco> :)
<Maunicmer> Holaaaaaaa
<juancarlospaco> lol
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-18
<r4z0rb4ck> Hay un amigo que tiene una pagina que  un lammer le tira la pagina a cada rato ,como hago para que no se la jodan mas?
<m4v> comprar más ancho de banda.
<r4z0rb4ck> Como contramedida, es posible usar nginx en modo proxy para “proteger” a un Apache como backend.
<m4v> para protegerte de DDOS necesitas ayuda de tu ISP, medidas que tomes en el server no sirven.
<m4v> o comprar más ancho de banda cosa que el DDOS no sea tan efectivo
<r4z0rb4ck> no porque se la saturan
<m4v> depende del DDOS
<r4z0rb4ck> alguien es SysAdmin?
<m4v> te estoy diciendo, contra un DDOS no hay mucho que puedas hacer.
<r4z0rb4ck> encontre esto https://arrivalsec.wordpress.com/2009/07/02/slowloris-denegacion-de-servicio-en-apache/
<r4z0rb4ck> y como hace Taringa?
<m4v> Taringa?
<r4z0rb4ck> las paginas grandes ,para que no le tiren abajo la pagina.
<r4z0rb4ck> necesito que esa web este online lo mas rapido posible
<m4v> necesitas una botnet grande para tirar un sitio grande como tariga. Y aparte como seguramente paga por servicio de internet especial puede pedir al IPS que le traten de minimizar el tráfico indeseado.
<r4z0rb4ck> Taringa no paga el hosting
<r4z0rb4ck> por que los de Wiroos son los dueños :D
<m4v> hosting? hablo de la conexión a internet, te pensás que  enchufas el server al poste telefónico y tenés internet?
<r4z0rb4ck> puede ser wifi
<r4z0rb4ck> vos pagas el internet?
<m4v> ok, no se para que estoy perdiendo tiempo.
<r4z0rb4ck> DNS spoofing
<debsan> m4v, sos muy amable :)
<m4v> heh
<unimix> marianom, haciendo guardia en #ubuntu-meeting ? (al igual que yo)
<marianom> acampando, unimix, por supuesto
<unimix> tengo anotado para las 18 ARG, esta bien o tenes otro registro ?
<marianom> no tenia nada en realidad. por eso estoy monitoreando
<marianom> no vaya a ser cosa...
<marianom> habría que pinguear al resto no? los members por lo menos deberían estar en la reunión
<marianom> saber algo de sajnox, mhoyos and the like, unimix?
<unimix> sep, mando algunos mensajitos por vias varias
<unimix> sajnox esta hasta la coronilla de laburo (del nuevo en Orange), asi que estimo que do not show
<unimix> mhoyos, estimo que de viaje por alguna provincia del pais (Corrientes/Chaco/Formosa)
<unimix> el resto estimo cumpliendo sus actividades cotidianas en lugares de costumbre
<unimix> igual les aviso a todos
<unimix> sajnox estuvo en la reunion del viernes ! Estaba mas alto, algo mas pelado y tranquilo :P
<unimix> los chicos crecen(mos)
<marianom> el timepo pasa, nos vamos poniendo pelados
<unimix> :) y canosos :P
<juancarlospaco> achalay my brother
<govatent> Quien va a uds?
<unimix> marianom, beuno, juancarlospaco; gracias por salir just in time !! No estaba muy feliz con la presion sobre los TR
<juancarlospaco> :)
<unimix> malev, same for you ! Thanks a lot !
<malev> buena onda unimix!!!
<juancarlospaco> es como que parece que hay que subdividir la pagina de Wiki a futuro
<juancarlospaco> salio muy bien
<juancarlospaco> :P
<malev> me mato cuando dijo, hay alguien más y se materializaron un montón!
<juancarlospaco> jeje...
<unimix> :) no sabes como respire ahi, malev
<malev> jajaja
<unimix> por un momento pensae que rebotabamos
<malev> yo también y al final 5 a 0, muy bien
<unimix> hasta Flor aparecio !!
<juancarlospaco> re bien flomincucci
<unimix> ya se desconecto y no le pude agradecer
<marianom> estuvo facil
<unimix> marianom, si, para vos porque yoo camine por las paredes hasta que aparecieron todos :P
<marianom> estaba hablando con mi jefe y no me largaba, sorry por el delay
<unimix> :)
<unimix> me imagine que te habian encerrado, estuvo bueno porque los demas al toque salieron al cruce
<unimix> flooding total
<malev> jajaj
<juancarlospaco> jjeje
<unimix> ademas no tuve la asistencia de mi traductora personal, asi que escribia lo que me salia
<juancarlospaco> yo me compre una camara poket solo pa sacar los eventos
<unimix> tengo fotos en el celular que aun no pude subir !! las ultimas son de la RP
<juancarlospaco> solo me falta cambiar de laburo a uno ke me permita concurrir mas :P
<unimix> :)
<juancarlospaco> xD
<unimix> la formula es clara: TR + fotos y sale como tiro
<juancarlospaco> sep
<juancarlospaco> tal vez dividir esa wiki por anio
<juancarlospaco> o bi-anual
<unimix> encima este año en ARG no hubo mucha actividad que digamos, no como los dos años anteriores
<juancarlospaco> teamreport2011
<unimix> chicos, gracias por el apoyo. Me voy a dar una ducha porque no me banco mas (como si hubiera jugado contra los All Blacks) :P
<juancarlospaco> igual me gusto la idea que tiro zeta, quisiera saber ke tiene en mente
<malev> q es TR ?
<juancarlospaco> jajaja
<juancarlospaco> Team Reports
<unimix> despues la seguimos O/
<unimix> Team Reports
<malev> thanks
<juancarlospaco> se largo la lluvias
<malev> no me digas! y yo tengo facu hoy
<malev> lpm
<malev> juancarlospaco: che, en que mailing list manejan este tipo de cosas? o es en la de consultas?
<juancarlospaco> en la comun hay un topico
<juancarlospaco> jajaja, yo por lo menos siempre me fijo alli :P
<malev> ... es un bajón la lista común, tiene muchas muchas consultas, yo en gral ni la miro
<malev> hay otro medio de comunicación?
<juancarlospaco> mail privado, seguir en TW/identica/G+
<malev> a ver, me pongo las pilas por lo menos con las comunicaciones
<juancarlospaco> yo inicie este iniciativa para iniciar algo: http://hangoouts.appspot.com
<malev> xq me perdi varios eventos por ni saber jaja
<juancarlospaco> te invito a participar a fin de mes :P
<malev> q es eso?
<juancarlospaco> no se si es muy official, pero ta re gueno :P
<malev> bueno
<juancarlospaco> cada fin de mes nos juntamos en un hangout en G+
<malev> wow no sabía!
<juancarlospaco> y para no hacer lio con las URL que miden 40 kilometros chamuye una paginita, ke haces clik el boton y ya
<malev> jajaja
<juancarlospaco> despues la idea es ir armando como un albumcito de fotos de capturas de pantalla
<juancarlospaco> la idea es atraer gente del interior tambien
<malev> twitter esta re abandonado
<malev> che como es el G+ de ubuntu-ar ?
<juancarlospaco> y si yo te tenia a vos
<juancarlospaco> creo
<juancarlospaco> jajaj
<juancarlospaco> a ver
<juancarlospaco> bueno igual desde la pagina esa podes agregarme y ves mis circulos
<juancarlospaco> tenemos G+ individuales, no se puede tener uno generico alli
<malev> ahh con razón
<malev> bueno, ya te agregue
<juancarlospaco> mas que nada guille postea cosas en G+ de ubuntu-ar
<malev> cool!
<malev> voy a estar más atento entonces
<malev> gracias
<juancarlospaco> mas que en TW ultimamente, es logico, por caracteres, facilidad de agregar links e imagenes, etc
<malev> lito! ahí agende el hangout
<malev> buena onda el sitio juancarlospaco!!
<juancarlospaco> gracias, lo hice yo solito, HTML5 + Python + Bottle
<juancarlospaco> me quede en el otro canal y Desaprobaron 1 Team O_o
<juancarlospaco> Montenegro Team desaprobado, wow...
<unimix> por que fueron para atras, sabes juancarlospaco ?
<juancarlospaco> aparentemente es muy chico aun, y falta organizacion
<juancarlospaco> es la primera reapproval
<juancarlospaco> era
<unimix> pero para presentar un LoCo alcanza con que sean 3 personas. Lo de la organizacion es lo mas importante porque a Mexico lo patearon varias veces por eso
<juancarlospaco> claro
<fermos_de_la_doc> thank you bravo excelente
<fermos_de_la_doc> hola gente querida
<juancarlospaco> brazil fue OK
<juancarlospaco> hola fermos_de_la_doc
<marianom> saluden al amigo mosquera
<marianom> que se ha unido a la modernidad (?)
<fermos_de_la_doc> holassss a los grandes
<juancarlospaco> :P
<unimix> grande fermos_de_la_doc ta !! ;)
<fermos_de_la_doc> esto es el messenger de los linuxeros jajaja
<unimix> nono, es el IRC de los linuxeros
<fermos_de_la_doc> hola guille
<unimix> para messenger usamos MSN :P
<fermos_de_la_doc> bue,,,, ya aprendere
<unimix> es mas facil que el messenger (y mas viejo)
<juancarlospaco> lol
<unimix> vi que estabas en ubuntu-meeting, fermos_de_la_doc
<unimix> pero no se si llegaste a presenciar la reunion
<fermos_de_la_doc> ni idea estaba conectado y tanto en ingles que me marearon
<fermos_de_la_doc> y le hablo por celular a Mariano Mara y me dijo que habia acabado y ni thank you, mira que habia estado practicando y todo para el final, pero bue
<fermos_de_la_doc> paso
<juancarlospaco> :P
<fermos_de_la_doc> perdon estaban tocando algun tema
<fermos_de_la_doc> que le paso a Paco con ese has joined??
<marianom> cada vez que alguien entra al canal, lo dice fermos_de_la_doc
<juancarlospaco> jejeje, sin querer cerre el weechat
<juancarlospaco> esta para comer tortas fritas con esta lluvia
<unimix> despues no te quejes de la buzarda, juancarlospaco :)
<juancarlospaco> xD
<unimix> a Montenegro tambien le observaron el tema de los TR
<juancarlospaco> parece que sip
<fermos_de_la_doc> bue.. tomando mate amargo y echando humo y me entere que estaba lloviendo en Córdoba caiptal porque me cayo una piedra de hielo chiquita en el teclado, puag pues soy sordo, sordo no gordo jajaj
<unimix> Brasil salio como tiro
<juancarlospaco> a brasil le perdonaron bastante por que dice que es un pais muy muy extenso
<juancarlospaco> como que la organizacion les cuesta
<unimix> pero agua dura no es lluvia, es granizo, fermos_de_la_doc
<unimix> claro, ellos la tienen facil porque hacen 400 Km y cruzaron dos paises
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<unimix> en cambio Brasil y nosotros la tenemos que yugar de lo lindo
<fermos_de_la_doc> granizo amigo aca en el interior empezamos a gritar se viene la piedra se viene la piedra
<fermos_de_la_doc> abrazos y besos a todos sigo laburando bye bye
<juancarlospaco> saludos fermos_de_la_doc
<unimix> igualmente fermos_de_la_doc ! Un gusto verte por aqui !!
<fermos_de_la_doc> gracias bye
<unimix> para la proxima abrimos una de fernet
<fermos_de_la_doc> uhmmm si esa me gusto
<fermos_de_la_doc> bye
<unimix> :)
<fermos_de_la_doc> no va a faltar oportunidad
<fermos_de_la_doc> bye
<unimix> o/
<govatent> hola todos
<juancarlospaco> :/
<govatent> que ise?
<juancarlospaco> :)
<govatent> :)
<govatent> queria saber si alguien de ubuntu-ar iva a uds?
<juancarlospaco> no lo se :P
<govatent> Fui a uds 11.04 uds y no encontrar a nadie de Argentina. voy para uds al fin de mes tambien. :)
<govatent> por eso pregunto
<juancarlospaco> bien, saca fotos :)
<govatent> como no. :)
<juancarlospaco> :)
<govatent> yo voy con el grupo de ubuntu-us-fl.
<juancarlospaco> florida
<govatent> si
<govatent> soy mas activo ahi por que vivo ahi. pero naci en argentina. :P por eso siempre esto idel aci.
<juancarlospaco> interesante
<juancarlospaco> que tal te trata usa ?
<govatent> bien. vivi aci todo mi vida. desde los dos anos. (no puedo acer la N) :P
<govatent> se puede acer la N similar a windows con teclado ingles?
<juancarlospaco> no se
<juancarlospaco> no uso enie si acentos
<juancarlospaco> se escucha mucho movimiento con el tema de occupy wall street
<juancarlospaco> :/
<govatent> si la verdad que no sigo mucho el movimiento
<govatent> lo isieron en mi ciduad tambien
<govatent> (disculpa si no escribo bien)
<juancarlospaco> :P
<govatent> avia gente protestando por las calles
<juancarlospaco> debe ser lindo clima en florida en verano
<govatent> si. simpre
<govatent> lo pero de frio que vez por aca te llega a 5-10 grados
<govatent> normalmente no baja mas de eso todo el ano
<juancarlospaco> wow
<govatent> el verano son 20-35
<juancarlospaco> :)
<govatent> el resto del ano 20-25 con lluvia
<juancarlospaco> sale caro viajar para alla, tenes que multiplicar todo X 4
<juancarlospaco> :P
<govatent> si
<govatent> para mi me sale caro visitar ar con usd :p
<govatent> mi fami viven en capital
<govatent> y con dolares esta todo caro igual
<juancarlospaco> jajaja
<juancarlospaco> lol
<govatent> esta todo tan caro alla ultimamente
<juancarlospaco> es caro baires para algunas cosas
<juancarlospaco> igual para otras cosas es barato
<juancarlospaco> o beneficioso
<govatent> escuche que finalmente fibertel va a tener servicio de 30 MB
<juancarlospaco> ajam, con 3Mb de subida :/
<juancarlospaco> se satura la subida
<juancarlospaco> anda peor
<unimix> govatent, no creas todo lo que los vendedores dicen :P
<govatent> jaja
<unimix> para tener los 30Mb tenes que estar solo en el nodo
<juancarlospaco> lol
<govatent> jajajaj
<unimix> y asi y todo lo que no te dicen es que capacidad tenes para enlaces en ARG y fuera de ARG
<unimix> es todo un tema
<govatent> no podia encontrar todo esa informacion
<unimix> ademas, si conectas con un server con throttling para que te sirven los 30 Mb si te limitan a 200/300 kbps download ?
<govatent> la pagina de fibertel es una mierda comparada a la de mi providor en eeuu
<govatent> tenes rason
<juancarlospaco> agradece que no tiene ActiveX CON JavaApplet como la de Telecom :P
<unimix> bueh, se te fue la mano con la comparacion juancarlospaco
<unimix> :)
<govatent> yo tengo 20 baja con 4 subida
<govatent> uso mas para los torrents y voip
<govatent> use voip para llamar a argentina
<juancarlospaco> para voip tenes que tener una latencia decente
<juancarlospaco> ajam
<govatent> si ya se
<govatent> latencia es super baja aca
<juancarlospaco> aca no
<juancarlospaco> eso es lo que note en muchos lugares
<juancarlospaco> ponele tenes 6Mb pero el Ping es horrible igual
<govatent> si
<govatent> aca depende el providor. yo use cable. el providor de dsl es una cagada aca
<jandryx12> hola a todo@s, soy alejandro lo iacono, como fue la reaprobacion del LoCo ?
<juancarlospaco> POSITIVA
<juancarlospaco> exitosa
<jandryx12> vamos todavia!!, por laburo no pude estar a esa hora, me alegra mucho, felicitaciones
<juancarlospaco> :)
<govatent> oh no me di cuenta que estaban para reaprobacion. felicitaciones!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-19
<invitado_web> hola gente alguien que me pueda dar una mano
<invitado_web> soy nuevo en linux y no se como instalar programas
<debsan> invitado_web, qué programa querés instalar ? o así en general ?
<invitado_web> más que nada en general
<invitado_web> ahora estoy peleando con el modem 3g de arnet
<invitado_web> hace varios días y no puedo
<invitado_web> ya me lei todo los tutoriales
<debsan> en general, abris el centro de software y ahí buscas el programa
<debsan> luego le das instalar !
<debsan> todos son gratis, y la mayoría libres
<invitado_web> si, pero el del modem no aparece
<debsan> ok que tutorial seguiste ?
<invitado_web> en eso microsoft esta un paso adelante
<invitado_web> un click y ya esta, ojala se puediera arreglar eso con el tiempo
<debsan> invitado_web, en realidad no es tan así como pensas
<debsan> invitado_web, que tutorial seguiste ? pasame el link
<invitado_web> prove todos los de taringa
<debsan> invitado_web, luego discutimos/debatimos si querés
<debsan> tenés el link.
<invitado_web> y no me resulto ninguno
<invitado_web> un amigo, me presto su modem de claro, y como yo habia configurado desde el centro de redes
<invitado_web> me lo tomo director
<invitado_web> directo
<invitado_web> no quiero debatir, estoy buscando aprender!
<debsan> ya los hiciste y los completaste los tutoriales ? qué programa querías instalar ?
<invitado_web> primero trate de instalar el open ofice y nada, luego el programa del modem
<invitado_web> vos sabes siempre me da el mismo error
<invitado_web> me dice que no encuentra la ruta
<debsan> cual ? pegalo en pastebin
<debsan> exactamente que dice ?
<debsan> invitado_web, ^
<invitado_web> dame un segundo y te paso lo que dice
<invitado_web> E: no se ha podido localizar el paquete /home/........
<debsan> invitado_web, no será que estás intentando instalar sin internet ?
<invitado_web> pero el paquete lo tengo en mi escritorio
<debsan> invitado_web, sólo eso ?
<debsan> tenés un .deb en tu escritorio y lo querés instalar ?
<invitado_web> ademas te estoy diciendo que estoy tratando de instalar el modem, es evidente que estoy sin internet jeje
<debsan> invitado_web, podés tener otra conexión :/
<invitado_web> si una wifi
<invitado_web> es nesesario si o si estar conectado a internet para instalar algo?
<debsan> hace esto, abrí una consola y poné    sudo dpkg -i /home/<usuario>/Escritorio/<nombredepaquete.deb>
<debsan> invitado_web, reemplaza en usuario y nombre de paquete según correstponda.
<debsan> invitado_web, es necesario si vas a instalar desde los repositorios.
<marianom> buen día ubuntu-ar
<strickly> buenos dias
<strickly> :)
<sismo> buenas
<unimix> morning dudes ! o/
<marianom> hoa de nuevo
<zeroadrenaline> buenas!
<zeroadrenaline> como anda la banda?
<zeroadrenaline> hace mucho que no paso por aca!
<unimix> morning again, people :)
<unimix> quien sos zeroadrenaline ? :P
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zeroadrenaline
<unimix> buena esa zeroadrenaline !
<zeroadrenaline> ;)
<zeroadrenaline> ready for action!
<marianom> ruby, zeroadrenaline? que se siente?
<marianom> yo elegí python de la misma forma que elegí vim: en dos minutos y sin pensarlo mucho :)
<zeroadrenaline> es interesante. Rails en particular es lo que uso hoy en día. Estoy arrancando. Te diría que tiene sus cosas buenas como todo. Aunque sospecho que Rails no es el mejor FW
<zeroadrenaline> che, que me cuentan del post upgrade? cuantos ya actualizaron su sistema?
<chory> yo actualize y toy a las puteadas
<chory> la verdad me es incomodo unity XD
<zeroadrenaline> como se dijo en la RP CABA : lo bueno de que unity siga siendo tan choto es que KDE gana seguidores. Se acabó la mentira. :D
<zeroadrenaline> yo desde hace 5 releases que no solo no tengo problemas, sino que KDE día a día incorpora mas funcionalidades, y cambios que lo mejoran ahun mas.
<zeroadrenaline> pero bueno, c/u con su GUI :D
<chory> sabes q lo voy a probar ...
<zeroadrenaline> a rizgo de sonar K: Kubuntu para todos
<zeroadrenaline> :D
<ger-de-cba> hola gente ,esta normal internet? solo entro  algunas paginas google y yahoo no funcan?
<chory> pq tb estoy con gnome3 q me es un poquitito mas simple pero no se ...
<chory> quizas sea cuestion de acostumbrarse ...
<chory> yo siempre use gnome
<zeroadrenaline> yo entre a KDE hace un tiempo largo y no lo cambio por nada.
<chory> creo q habia problemas con DNS ...
<ger-de-cba> gracias
<chory> el list del paquete es kde-desktop ?
<zeroadrenaline> ger-de-cba: cambia tus dns a los de google y proba: 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 si no me equivoco
<zeroadrenaline> desconozco chory, yo siempre instale la distro completa.
<chory> instalando ...
<zeroadrenaline> cualquier consulta, ya sabes!
<zeroadrenaline> LD
<zeroadrenaline> (Y)
<chory> XD vamos a probar
<chory> cualquier consulktta busco en google no XD
<zeroadrenaline> ajajajaja
<chory> RTFM
<chory> sismo estas ?
<zeroadrenaline> chory: consejo buscate algunos tutos para sacarle el jugo a plasma, hay cosas muy piolas que no consumen recursos y te dan una dinámica de laburo increible.
<zeroadrenaline> yo uso mucho los dock nativos, para tener mis iconos organizados.
<chory> yo toy re acostumbrado a utilizar consola y ALT+F3
<chory> *F2
<sismo> estaba en otra
<sismo> como va?
<chory> haces fer todo bien
<z37a> hola gente
<zeroadrenaline> zetaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<z37a> zeroadrenaline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! che suerte con el nuevo emprendimiento!
<zeroadrenaline> che, no se cuantos lee la lista, pero Mañana, jueves 20, aproximadamente a las 21 ARG en #ubuntu-meeting de
<zeroadrenaline> Freenode (0), se llevara a cabo una nueva reunion de evaluacion de
<zeroadrenaline> postulantes a Ubuntu Member y por parte de Ubuntu-ar se presentara
<zeroadrenaline> Eduardo Zuñiga, aka Euzkoarima.
<zeroadrenaline> z37a: estamos arrancando con las negociaciones. Veremos que sale. Los mantengo al corriente. :D
<z37a> sep ya lo sabia, ya deje una recomendacion en su wiki
<z37a> che yo me quedo online peor como estoy en el laburo no deberia estar chateando justamente donde estoy ahora jajjaa, asi que por ahi tarde en responder!
<marianom> yo ya puse mi voto de confianza para Eduardo!
<marianom> parezco uno de esos que salen cantando "Yo lo voto al Adolfo"
<marianom> soy un wachiturro
<zeroadrenaline> me pasan el link para dejar mi voto?
<z37a> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EuzkoArima zeroadrenaline
<sismo> cuantos ubuntu members tenemos ya?
<z37a> Argentinos creo que somos 7 sismo
<z37a> pero en el pais 6
<sismo> che se va a hacer una ubuconf este año?
<strickly> :O
<zeroadrenaline> sismo: organisemos una ;)
<sismo> hay que ver si hay quorum
<strickly> linuxconf no se hace mas?
<sismo> y la otra es que yo puedo colaborar pero no tomar las riendas porque no tengo tiempo como para hacer las cosas bien
<sismo> no tengo idea de linuxconf
<strickly> esa q se hacia en la uade creo
<strickly> no se cuando fue la ultima q fui
<strickly> 2007 quizas
<sismo> nunca pude ir :-(
<marianom> volví (... en forma de fichas)
<chory> zeroadrenaline estoy en KDE ... no encuentro nada pero anda lindo ...
<chory> ahora estoy actualizando paquetes
<zeroadrenaline> chory: que te falta?. si decis que laburas con alt+F2 no te va a faltar nada.
<chory> no se los nombres de las aplicaciones todavia XD
<chory> y la falta de dobleclick me mata
<chory> ta mucho mas lindo de la ultima vez q lo utilice ...
<zeroadrenaline> lo del doble click se resuleve ya!
<chory> ya lo cambie pero sigue ... quizas cuando hago relogin
<zeroadrenaline> K -> Preferencias - Preferencias del sistema
<chory> input device
<chory> y ahi hay una opcion ... pero no la tomo aun ...
<zeroadrenaline> Si, pero cuando cambias, tenes que dar Aply
<chory> lo hice (?)
<zeroadrenaline> terminá de actualizar y reinicia la interfaz, seguro con eso queda (Y)
<zeroadrenaline> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zeroadrenaline> o si instalaste kdm, lo mesmo
<unimix> fui en contra de mis principios y actualice mi Kubuntu a 11.10 que ya tenia kde 4,7,2. Ahora tengo un server (cuac) porque se rompio algo importante en KDE y no se visualiza ni plasma ni nada
<unimix> mis principios eran no actualizar hasta despues de los primeros 30 dias
<chory> lo mio era actualizar hasta 3 meses despues ...
<chory> XD
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: chipset de video?
<unimix> me interesa la idea de Ubucon 2011
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: hay que meterle para porque ya se nos termina el año.
<unimix> no, nVidia levanta una barbaridad, Es algo de KDE
<zeroadrenaline> :S
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: tenes que recompilar el driver papu!
<zeroadrenaline> como siempre con las Nvidia
<zeroadrenaline> seguro te actualizó el kernel tmb
<chory> lei por ahi q las nvidia serie 7 (las onboard por lo general) tienen algunos kilombitos
<unimix> es mas, cuando reviso las versiones la base de kde ni figura
<zeroadrenaline> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<zeroadrenaline> y corre el driver de nvidia de nuevo.
<unimix> si fuera nvidia no levantaria ni siquiera kdm
<zeroadrenaline> probá al menos de ejecutar el driver, siempre botonea si le falta algo, ya te habrá pasado mil veces.
<unimix> logico, el kernel es el 3 pero los drivers entran via dkms (o kdms, no recuerdo como era)
<unimix> los logs dan perfecto
<zeroadrenaline> :S
<zeroadrenaline> ajajajaja
<zeroadrenaline> aca con unity y gnome3 en la office tambien tubieron problemas con el kernel 3
<unimix> estoy entre reinstalar de cero o meterle Arch (recuac)
<beuno> gnome 3 + kernel.org caido fue medio un desastre este release
<unimix> la verdad que hacia mucho que no me pasaba esto. Venia invicto con los upgrades
<unimix> pero para mi el despelote se armo porque 11.10 lo liberaron con kde 4.7.1 y tenes que reactualizar kde a 4.7.2 desde ppa
<unimix> algo que debria funcionar OOTB termino complicado
<unimix> en otra desktop tengo 11.10 con Unity y Gnome3. Unity funca 10 a 1 respecto de Gnome3 (le faltan varias horas de horno para mi gusto)
<unimix> solo que el paradigma de Unity no sintoniza con el mio :P
<unimix> tampoco el de Gnome, porque cuando te acostumbras a que en KDE podes parametrizar absolutamente todo sin necesidad de editar un archivo, lo demas te parece arcaico
<unimix> son gustos, bah
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: por que no te quedaste con 4.7.1?
<unimix> porque YA tenia 4.7.2 y funca espectacularmente bien
<zeroadrenaline> tranquilo champ, preguntaba para saber si me estoy perdiendo de algo.
<unimix> igualmente, como no tengo apuro porque puedo seguir laburando desde otras maquinas, me lo tomo con filosofia y sigo revisando hasta que salte algo
<chory> unimix: a mi me paso algo cuando actualice ... fijate si creas otro usuario y te anda todo bien ?
<unimix> seguramente cuando integren el ppa con 4.7.2 a los repos principales el tema queda solucionado
<unimix> ya lo hice y pasa exactamente lo mismo, asi que no son los archivos de configuracion
<chory> para gnome tuve q borara el .config de mi home
<chory> ah, bueno era un tiro
<unimix> :)
<chory> era re loco podia tener 4 aplicaciones fullscr ... a la 5 me parecia una ventanota negra del tamaño de la aplicacion ...
<chory> algun kilombo de la GUI pq podia hacer cosas en la aplicacion pero no mostraba nada XD
<unimix> cada instalacion es un mundo aparte :)
<unimix> volviendo al tema UbuCon, creo que solamente con Unity podriamos ocupar un dia entero de conferencias y panel de discusion
<unimix> lo del panel de discusion nunca se hizo y tengo la sensacion, por threads en la mailing list, que daria para desarrollar algo
<unimix> ademas la actividad local creo que es la mas baja de los ultimos tres años
<unimix> asi que tenemos buenas posibilidades de reunir buena audiencia
<unimix> si ademas metemos temas relacionados con el plan Conectar Igualdad, mas aun
<beuno> si lo planeamos con tiempo, quizas pueda traer a alguien de Canonical
<beuno> pero 2011 casi que termino
<unimix> beuno, no me digas que ya estas comprando los regalos para Navidad ? :)
<beuno> vengo de una semana de planificacion
<beuno> 2011 esta terminado!  :p
<unimix> ahh, eso es otra cosa
<unimix> no dejaron ningun hueco ?
<unimix> tenemos que conseguirle una novia a sabdfl para que venga seguido a ARG ?
<unimix> :)
<beuno> heh
<unimix> doesn't matter, podemos invitar gente de Uruguay, Chile y Brasil. De Uruguay vendrian seguro porque es una idea que venimos amasando desde el año pasado con Pablo Rubianes
<unimix> y el laburo de Ubuntu-uy me parece serio (por lo menos visualmente)
<unimix> creo que lo mas importante nos esta faltando: Contar con un minimo compromiso de colaboradores para poder concretar ideas como esta
<unimix> dicho esto, voy a proponer dos reuniones: Una organizativa, para distribuir roles y responsabilidades. La otra para evaluar la factibilidad concreta de UbuCon2011
<unimix> estaba pensando que ya tenemos a "alguien de Canonical", es mas tenemos a varios :)
<unimix> dos por lo menos estuvieron en UbuCon 2010
<unimix> con excelentes presentaciones
<zeroadrenaline> unimix: conta conmigo! (conmigo todo junto ;) )
<unimix> :9
<unimix> :)
<sismo> unimix, reuniones físicas o irc?
<unimix> IRC asi participa la mayor cantidad de gente y no hay problemas de movilidad
<unimix> eso no quita que pueda llevarse a cabo alguna fisica, si el caso amerita
<sismo> si
<sismo> me parece que tendríamos que definir 4 o 5 temas que sean troncales asignar un responsable y que cada reesponsable organize ese team
<sismo> o dos responsables
<sismo> por tema
<sismo> y las reuniones físicas hacerlas entre esos 8 o 10
<granjero> hola, ando con un problema de automatización a través de scripts y cron con vlc y sus subtítulos. tengo este script que lanza videos y fotos http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/713381/ el tema es que cuando lanza los videos no carga los subtítulos y si lo hace si le doy 2 click al video. o si lanzo un solo video por terminal con vlc rutadelvideo alguna idea?
<xeBuz> granjero probaste agregandole al script --sub-file=archivo.sub
<xeBuz> no se si sera --sub-file= o :sub-file= pero...
<granjero> xeBuz, el tema es que hay como 50 videos con subs en la carpeta
<xeBuz> ah entendi, y si le pones el mismo nombre al subtitulo y al video, entonces pones ese parametro con la variable $video y la extension?
<xeBuz> no dije nada*
<xeBuz> $video es el directorio :P
<granjero> mmm. no te segui che!
<granjero> claro
<granjero> lo que me tiraron en ubuntu-es es que le ponga comillas a las variables
<granjero> "$video"
<granjero> cuando llegue al laburo lo pruebo
<granjero> pero no creo que esa sea la solucion
<sismo> gente, no encuentro los paquetes java-sun para 11.10
<sismo> puede ser que les hayan dado el buque?
<beuno> oracle-java?
<chory> zeroadrenaline: una pregunta ... cuando estoy en un desktop me muestra aplicaciones de otro
<chory> como lo saco?
<zeroadrenaline> en la barra de abajo te referis?
<chory> si la de aplicaciones
<zeroadrenaline> click iz en la huellita de color del vertice inferior derecho, luego click derecho sobre gestor de ventanas.
<zeroadrenaline> hay una opcion que dice mostrar solo ventanas del escritorio actual.
<beuno> sismo, leiste?  se llama oracle-java ahora
<chory> zeroadrenaline:  ahi lo encontre ... es todo re visual en KDE gracias
<chory> me marie con las opciones
<zeroadrenaline> KDE: lindo y facil!
<chory> si, demaciado me va a costar ... soy old school
<zeroadrenaline> chory:  en 1 semana le agarras la mano y no lo largas mas!
<zeroadrenaline> me fui gente. abrazo!
<zeroadrenaline> si alguno va al skatepark de mataderos nos vemos ahi :D
<sismo> perdón
<sismo> no lo encuentro como oracle java
<sismo> y tengo habilitado el repositorio de partners
<sismo> ahí hice andar lo que necesitaba con open-java, pero para algunos servicios que tengo en producción están homologados para correr en java-sun (o java-oracle), pero si lo ejecuto en otra cosa camino por mi cuenta :-S
<file_not_found> holaaa
<beuno> sismo, yo sigo viendo sun-java6-*
<strickly> saludos desde baires
<strickly> :)
<chory> yo tb tengo sun-java
<sismo> están todos con 11.10?
<sismo> alguno me podrá mandar el /etc/apt/sources.list por mail a fernando@sismonda.com.ar
<sismo> porque parece que estoy meando afuera del tarro entonces
<chory> sending ...
<sismo> muchas gracias
<strickly> alguien ducho con proftpd
<strickly> o ftpasswd
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-20
<macbookpro5-3> hay alguien ?
<macbookpro5-3> ayudenme por favor, ya no se que hacer. probe todo.
<macbookpro5-3> quiero instalar ubuntu 11.10 en mi mac, probe de todo y no vaa
<macbookpro5-3> buenas
<debsan> qué probaste ?
<debsan> igual ni idea de macs
<debsan> macbookpro5-3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Natty#MacBookPro_5.2C3_and_Ubuntu_11.04
<debsan> macbookpro5-3, parece que funca bastante bien
<debsan> fiajte que ahí hay unos link interesantes
<debsan> macbookpro5-3, ^   Estás ?
<macbookpro5-3> uh gracias !!!
<macbookpro5-3> a ver...
<macbookpro5-3> debsan porfa no te vayas, haceme el aguante
<debsan> Ja.
<debsan> macbookpro5-3, pero contanos algo ? ya lo tenés instalado ? y no te funciona algo en particular ?
<debsan> macbookpro5-3, fijate hay unos ppa interesantes, y para habilitar el wifi
 * debsan se queda un rato ...
<macbookpro5-3> no pude instalarlo
<debsan> pero porqué ?
<macbookpro5-3> cuando bootea me muestra el boot logo violeta con el teclado = human y despues pantalla negra con cursor blanco titilando infinitamente
<macbookpro5-3> nunca llega al instalador
<debsan> macbookpro5-3, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalación_avanzada
<macbookpro5-3> a ver...
<debsan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<macbookpro5-3> ya postié en usa y acá, preguntando como hacer... vamos a ver si tengo suerte
<macbookpro5-3> sabés que cosa no probé ? capaz instalando windows primero, y después pisándolo con ubuntu.
<debsan> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<debsan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192296
<debsan> macbookpro5-3, ^
<debsan> bueno hay que leer
<debsan> yo m retiro, suerte!!
<macbookpro5-3> gracias debsan !
<marianom> buen día ubuntu-ar
<m4v> buen día
<unimix> morning people, ya vuelvo
<marianom> como odio salesforce
<unimix> salesforce != workforce :P
<beuno> marianom, estas programando salesforce o usandolo?
<marianom> beuno: interactuando con el soap (no se si llega a calificar como programando eso)
<beuno> si, ew!
<unimix> sufriendolo :P
<marianom> no me quiero deprimir mas :)
<elopio> Hola.
<elopio> ¿alguno de ustedes está cerca de la capital de Córdoba?
<elopio> tengo una amiga ahí que necesita ayuda con su Ubuntu.
<elopio> beuno, ¿conocés a alguién?
<beuno> elopio, hola!
<beuno> elopio, marianom vive en Cordoba  :)
<elopio> gracias beuno
<marianom> asi es. afuera de cordoba en realidad pero sigue siendo cordoba
<elopio> Hola marianom. ¿Tendrás un rato libre en estos días para que le ayudés? Tiene problemas con ubuntu en su mac y su netbook.
<marianom> el tiempo no me sobra elopio pero podemos intentarlo :) que me escriba a marplatense@ubuntu.com y me dice que problema tiene, puedo ver de darle una mano
<elopio> marianom, muchas gracias. Les escribiré a ambos.
<quepaso> ¿Tengo virus en linux?
<quepaso> Por que pase de tener 40 gb a tener 0 bytes de un dia para el otro,y no me deja cambiar el fondo ni el tema ,se me cago.
<malev> hola que tal!
<malev> consulta, tengo un ubuntu server (VM) que no se esta conectando a la red local. que puedo buscar / investigar ?
<granjero> malev, como esta seteada la placa de red de la maquina virtual?
<granjero> como puente deberia conectarse automaticamente
<malev> como bridge
<malev> granjero: la pusimos como bridge a la red física. es la idea?
<granjero> ifconfig que salida te da?
<granjero> si
<granjero> yo la uso asi y el router le asigna ip atuomaticamente
<malev> muestra solo "io", no me esta mostranto eth0 ni ninguna de sus hermanitas
<sismo> si haces ifconfig -a
<sismo> en la virtual
<sismo> ves algún ethx?
<granjero> si le das sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<granjero> eth0
<malev> sismo: aparece eth1 pero sin IP
<sismo> ok
<sismo> hace como decía granjero
<sismo> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<sismo> vos tenes dhcp en tu red?
<sismo> si tenes dhcp ->  "sudo dhclient eth1"
<malev> probando
<granjero> sismo, eso le "pide" ip al router o server dhcp?
<malev> granjero, sismo YOU ROCK!!
<granjero> =)
<granjero> es bueno haber podido ayudar
<malev> ahora una última consulta. eso ya queda para siempre? o lo tengo que hacer cada vez que prendo la vm?
<sismo> no
<sismo> tenes que configurar el archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<sismo> lo hiciste alguna vez?
<granjero> hay que ver como tenes el archivo interfaces
<granjero> eso que te dice sismo
<sismo> hace un cat de eso!
<malev> a ver
<sismo> "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<malev> # The primary network interface - use DHCP to find our address
<malev> auto eth0
<malev> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<malev> tengo eso y lo de l0
<granjero> pero ifconfig -a te dio eth1
<granjero> no?
<malev> si si
<malev> eso te iba a decir
<granjero> entonces imagino que donde dice eth0 debe decir eth1
<malev> vos dices que lo cambiemos así, inescrupulosamente
<granjero> en el peor de los casos comentá la linea con un # y escribila igual abajo con eth1
<malev> cool, vamos con esa
<granjero> si no anda descomentas y borras la que hiciste recien
<granjero> y después de cambiar la linea deberías reiniciar las interfaces
<granjero> creo que es "sudo service networking restart"
<malev> muchachos, UDS ROCK!!!
<malev> anduvo genial
<sismo> joya
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> test
<juancarlospaco> orale
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> ahora si
<granjero> como andan?
<granjero> instale 11.10 en una particion de mi laptop
<granjero> y no me gusta.... =(
<granjero> a quien le pasa lo mismo?
<juancarlospaco> jajaja
<juancarlospaco> te pego el 11.10 granjero ? :P
<juancarlospaco> acampando en ubuntu-meeting
<govatent> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-21
<mhoyos> hay alguien ??
<mhoyos> toc toc
<beuno> no lo tenemos a EuzkoArima aca!
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> #ubuntu-meeting
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<mhoyos> otro ubuntu member en argentina !!!
<mhoyos> :D
<juancarlospaco> ⦿_⦿  impresionante!
<mhoyos> rapidisimo !!!
<mhoyos> o estaban apurados, o querian cerrar rapido la votacion !!!
<mhoyos> :D
<juancarlospaco> 1 ausente hubo creo
<juancarlospaco> jo!
<juancarlospaco> 1 postulante
<juancarlospaco> creo
<juancarlospaco> me jui...
<zeroadrenaline> good morning angels!
<unimix> morning people, TGIF !!
<chory> buenas buenas
<chory> zeroadrenaline: ya soy KDE user :P
<zeroadrenaline> chory: la madures les llega a todos, solo hay que ser paciente. :D
<chory> todavia no me se las aplicaciones
<chory> pero la voy llevando con algunas de gnome XD
<zeroadrenaline> chory: ajajajajajaja, cual te quita el sueño?
<chory> no, ninguna pq tengo todo operativo 100%
<chory> pero me gusta q si utilizo kde utilizar las palicaciones de kde
<chory> yo utilizaba tsclient q ya no esta en la 11.10
<chory> y empece a utilizar vinagre
<zeroadrenaline> (Y)
<zeroadrenaline> yo uso rdesktop desde la consola
<chory> acabo de encontrar el KRDC XD
<chory> si es q como me conecto a muchos lugares distintos ... mejor tenerlos guardados
<zeroadrenaline> logic!
<malev> Ubunteros, cómo van? Feliz viernes para todxs!
<marianom> como va la gente de ubuntu-ar?
<marianom> volví de la muerte y aca estoy!
<m4v> tenemos un zombie
<marianom> the walking luser
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-22
<Chimbo> hola
<Chimbo> hola
<Chimbo> hola!
<Chimbo>  Sudo SALUDEN
<Chimbo> SUDO MAN, SALUDEn
<apodo> hola
<debsan> alo
<apodo> tengo una pregunta, soy novato
<apodo> estoy jugando al enemy territory y quiero usar el mouse o teclado para hacer otras cosas
<debsan> apodo, hacela
<apodo> como navegar, pero no puedo
<apodo> se entiende?
<debsan> estás jugando sin pantalla completa ?
<debsan> y mientras jugas hacer otras cosas ?
<apodo> no, no es pantalla completa
<apodo> si eso quiero
<debsan> y querés ir y volver al escritorio ?
<apodo> claro
<apodo> no me toma la combinacion para cambiar el area de trabajo
<debsan> ok, primero en el juego dale alt +enter
<apodo> ni siquiera capturar pantalla
<debsan> eso achicará la pantalla y luego bajás la consola con la tecla al lado de la p
<debsan> eso libera el mouse
<apodo> se anda
<apodo> muchisimas gracias
<debsan> de nada
<apodo> esa tecla libera siempre el mouse?
<debsan> algo más qué quieras preguntar saber sobre ubuntun/linux ?
<apodo> digo.. en cualquier programa
<debsan> apodo, no, en general es cuando bajas la consola
<debsan> en otros juegos como urt, la tecla es shift + ª
<debsan> no, shift +esc
<apodo> aha
<debsan> conocés el urt ?
<debsan> Urban terror ?
<apodo> ahora si
<apodo> jaja
<apodo> he visto video
<apodo> s
<debsan> apodo, jeje te lo recomiendo
<debsan> ahh ok
<apodo> ya lo voy a instalar
<apodo> es tipo counter no?
<debsan> se
<apodo> bueno, no queria irme a dormir sin saber eso
<apodo> jaja
<debsan> ok suerte
<apodo> gracias maestro
<apodo> nos tamos viendo
<debsan> de nada. saludos
<debsan> uh xD
<klaasvakie> hi, hope someone can help me in english? I am looking for a pppd chatscript for Movistar
<humanista> buenas noches, amigos linuxeros
<humanista> soy nuevo en gnu/linux y he tenido un problemita que no puedo resolver y no encuentro ayuda en web
<humanista> alguien podría ayudarme?
<debsan> humanista, sólo pregunta! Si alguién te puede ayudar lo hará
<humanista> gracias
<humanista> acá va todo: tengo una pc viejita, pentium 3, 512mb de ram. Instale Xubuntu, me resultó lento y le instale el entorno gráfico de lubuntu
<humanista> anda bien, un poco lento todavía, pero el problema es que cuando abro un programa cualquier
<humanista> pasa de estar activo a estar inactivo una vez por segundo
<humanista> la barra de título de la ventana se pone de un color y luego de otro y el programa pasar de estar en primer plano a estar en segundo plano
<humanista> y no tengo idea de qué puede llegar a ser. Alguna suegerencia?
<debsan> humanista, qué raro. yo usé lxde un tiempo y 512 mg de ram alcanzan. Qué programas estás corriendo ?
<debsan> mb*
<humanista> por lo general uso chrome que viene por defecto y uso un programa de descarga de torren y nada más. Yo no borré el entorno XFCD (o como se llame el de xubuntu)
<debsan> XFCE
<humanista> pero no había tenido problemas hasta hoy que tuve este inconveniente.
<humanista> es la primera vez que instalo linux, así que no tengo mucha idea de que puede estar fallando
<debsan> humanista, ok, pueden convivir juntos. De hecho yo tenía ambos. Para mi inició algo de xfce y está molestando. Si reiniciás sigue pasando, no ?
<humanista> siempre me lo instalaron amigos que entienden de esto.
<debsan> humanista, tenés buenos amigos
<humanista> si, probé apagarla directamente y sigue el mismo problema
<debsan> humanista, podés copiar en un pastebin lo que sale ejecutando ps aux en la consola
<humanista> si, ahí lo hago.
<humanista> pastebin.com/HQB3bbvU
<humanista> perdon la demora, pero fue una tortura hacerlo con ese problema
<debsan> entiendo. np
<debsan> humanista, bueno hay algo que está mal, no se si revisaste el coando. Fijate que el lxdm-binary, está consumiendo 56% de CPU. Eso no es lo esperable.
<debsan> LXDM is the lightweight display manager aimed to replace gdm in LXDE distros. The UI is implemented with GTK+. It is stil in early stages of development.
<debsan> pero por otro lado gdm también lo tenés instalado
<humanista> bien. Ahí ya no sé. Yo me bajé el iso de xubuntu y metí primera desde el live cd
<humanista> y despues instale lxde
<debsan> humanista, sí está bien. No te preocupes. Lo que pasó es que cuando instalaste lxde se instaló lxdm que parece que entra en conflicto con gdm
<humanista> ahh. Por ahí viene la mano. Decime que tengo que usar el comando sudo, porque me encanta, ajajja.
<debsan> humanista, jaja
<debsan> humanista, podrías ver de matar lxdm. sudo kill -9 868
<debsan> y luego fijarte si aparece con ps aux | grep lxdm
<humanista> y kill -9 es mi preferido, posta
<debsan> :D
<debsan> humanista, avisame cuando lo hayas matado
<debsan> humanista tanto lxdm como gdm se ejecutan al inicio, por lo tanto deberás seleccionar uno para que inicie, recomiendo lxdm. Podes, entonces deshabilitar gdm al inicio (desde lagun menu de config) o desinstalarlo)
<humanista> perfecto
<humanista> el problema que tengo es que no me toma la pass de sudo
<humanista> porque no puedo escribir de corrido
<humanista> jajaj, es una locura
<humanista> y adivino cuantas letras pongo por intento
<debsan> humanista
<debsan> logeate en una consola
<debsan> no no tiene sentido
<debsan> bah no se :)
<debsan> humanista, trata de cerrar la sesión
<debsan> y logeate en una consola.
<debsan> con CTRL + ALT + F1 por ejemplo
<debsan> bueno si no le sale volverá
<debsan> chromium le estaba consumiendo el otro 30 % de cpu
<debsan> rtkit     1329  0.0  0.2  22904  1136 ?        SNl  16:56   0:00 /usr/lib/rtkit/rtkit-daemon
<debsan> ^ eso es para detectar rootkits ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-23
<debsan> me preocupa que no vuelva
<humanista> Hola, buen día. debsan, estás ahí?
<debsan> humanista, tenés suerte
<humanista> si, no?
<debsan> humanista, como fue lo de ayer ?
<debsan> ando desayunando
<humanista> mal, porque tuve inconveniente con la clave sudo
<humanista> yo tb!
<debsan> humanista, y hoy tenés el mismo problema ?
<humanista> si, en realidad se sumó otro. Ayer, como tenía problemas para ingresar la clave, pensé que era yo que no me la acordaba.
<humanista> Entonces le cambié la contraseña, pero al tener ese problema de activarse y desactivarse la aplicación, no sé qué contraseña quedó
<humanista> de manera que ahora tengo el problema de ayer, más la pérdida de la clave sudo. Estoy hasta las manos
<debsan> humanista, sí, sin sudo no vas a poder resolver el problema
<humanista> pregunta es si se puede hacer algo al respecto de la sudo o si tengo que reinstalar el os
<debsan> http://foro.elhacker.net/hacking_linuxunix/iquestcomo_crackear_password_root_en_ubuntu-t156254.0.html
<debsan> formas hay, no se cual funcione
<humanista> gracias, después te cuento como me fue! muchas gracias
<debsan> humanista, http://bootlog.org/blog/linux/como-cambiar-la-clave-de-root-en-linux
<humanista> gracias, debssan. Voy a probar con una de las opciones, si rompo algo, bueno, así es como se aprende, jejej. La más fácil es bootear como monousuario
<debsan> fijate el segundo link la primera opcion
<debsan> humanista, suerte :)
<humanista> debsan, la verdad es que no tuve suerte. No puedo hacer ese inicio monouuario desde grub. Probe con el live cd de xubuntu y hacer chroot /mnt/sda1 /bin/bash/
<humanista> y tampoco funciona. La única alternativa que me está quedando es reinstalar desde live cd y volver a instalar lubuntu o hacer un disco de lubuntu directamente
<humanista> tengo una sola duda. Cuando reinstale el OS y le indique donde quiero mi home: pisa la home anterior?
<humanista> o la respeta?
<humanista> puedo tener problema con la contraseña y usuario?
<macbookpro5-3> holaaa
<macbookpro5-3> hay alguien ?
<macbookpro5-3> buenas
<macbookpro5-3> muchachos, me dan una mano ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-16
<PabloRubianes> estamos con la reunion de UbuConLA 2013
<sismo> Pablo el canal?
<totito> hola
<totito> como estan chicos? alguno me puede tirar una mano?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-17
<invitado_web> hola necesito ayuda
<invitado_web> soy lorena y me estoy volviendo loca para actualizar java en mi ubuntu 11.10 y tambien actualizar el plugin de firefox
<invitado_web> alguien me puede ayudaR?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-19
<ialess> hello!!
<MarioMey> Buen día, gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy con un problemita con mi rígido. El problema empezó cuando dejó de bootear... pero vamos al grano, con lo que quiero preguntar.
<MarioMey> En el Gparted, la partición que está la instalación de Ubuntu 12.04 que no bootea, me dice que hay 197GB usados. En esta partición no está el home... y, si lo veo con el "Analizador de uso de disco" o viendo las propiedades de todas las carpetas que están en esa partición, ambos me dicen que hay 9GB usados, sólo eso. ¿Y de dónde saca que uso 197GB?
<MarioMey2> Alguien
<MarioMey2> ?
<Vero2> buenas tardes
<Vero2> alguno ha utilizado alguna vez Photorec?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-21
<maria_jose> buenas! estoy intentando instalar una impresora compaq IJ650 series a mi notebook, que tiene Ubuntu 64
<maria_jose> Cómo podría hacer?
<ryg4r> Hola, buenas noches a toda la sala
<ryg4r> ;)
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-15
<hord> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-17
<Andarys> hola
<hord> hola
<Andarys> todo bien?
<Andarys> tengo una pregunta
<Andarys> hola hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-18
<kevlar555> Gente, buen dia! Estoy necesitando que me den una idea de cuanto están ganando cada categoria dentro del desarrollo web.. si fueran tan amabiles :)
<GridCube> kevlar555, http://argentina.cuantocobro.com/ fijate ahí
<GridCube> yo no trabajo en desarrollo así que no se
<kevlar555> Esa pagina no abre... me gustaría saber cuanto está ganando un desarrollador... estoy preparando un plan de negocios, pueden inflar el monto ;P es para tener una idea
<marcelo_fdz> kevlar555, con qué experiencia previa?
<marcelo_fdz> kevlar555, y con qué dedicación? (horas)?
<kevlar555> se tiene que manejar solo, casi que desayunar con el jefe
<kevlar555> necesito un mago
<marcelo_fdz> kevlar555, para mantener algo o para desarrollar desde cero?
<kevlar555> me gustaria pagarlebien si hace magia, tendria que desarrollar algun sofware especifico y tener ideas sobre georreferenciacion (aunque quizas para esto tendria que armar un pequeño equiupo)
<marcelo_fdz> kevlar555, por un mago, entre $15k y $25k mensuales, dependiendo mil factores... aunque habría que sumarle un par de chicos ($7/$8k ?) y un diseñador freelance, ponele
<kevlar555> bien, anda :)
<marcelo_fdz> kevlar555, es muy general, y todo en CABA
<kevlar555> como encuentro al mago? sigue llamandose programador o eso ya es lo que se dice un ingeniero en sistemas (o algo parecido?)
<kevlar555> que titulo tiene el mago?
<marcelo_fdz> kevlar555, tiene que tener título? y.. depende de vos, hay gente muy idónea que no tiene título... y viceversa
<kevlar555> No, totalmente de acuerdo, pero si encuentro a dos magos preferiría al que tiene titulo. Para hacer mas específica la busqueda y hablar más seriamente tendría que ubicar los puestos y conocer los titulos que
<kevlar555> se requieren para cada puesto.
<GridCube> kevlar555, dependerá de la tarea que haga cada uno
<GridCube> como te digo, yo no trabajo en IT pero trabajo con gente de IT, y la mayoria se llama a si mismo "programador" o "desarrollador"
<kevlar555> marcelo_fdz, tenes alguna experiencia en desarrollo de software? cuales han sido tus tares?
<kevlar555> *tareas?
<kevlar555> Acabo de encontrar la pagina de SUTIRA.. es representativa de los intereses de los programadores?
<GridCube> desconosco kevlar555
<marcelo_fdz> kevlar555, si, pero no estoy buscando trabajo, je
<GridCube> kevlar555, si queres pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe la comunidad es mas activa ahí, pero no es exclusiva de argentina :P
<kevlar555> Estoy armando una pyme, estoy en una incubadora... tengo el plan de negocios aca y me encuentro que para empezar no tengo idea de cuanto debo pagarle a los tipos, je
<kevlar555> Ah, bien...
<Andarys> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-19
<Andarys> hola
<Andarys> alguien me podria ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-20
<locodir-user_> hola
<locodir-user_> alguien me puede ayudar???
<invitado_web> hola!!!
#ubuntu-ar 2014-10-13
<jotaxpe> hola, quien sabe resolver el conflicto de ubuntu 12.04 : 'E:Error de lectura - read (5: Error de entrada/salida), E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.' ???
#ubuntu-ar 2015-10-16
<17WAAUXVE> Hola hay alguien
<17WAAUXVE> aqui?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-10-17
<sadalsuud> hola ... tengo un PC con win y con ubuntu, al inciar por ubuntu suena fuerte el ventilador del PC y luego se apaga
<sadalsuud> en win si puedo entrar normal
#ubuntu-ar 2016-10-19
<locodir-user> ah, están todos mirando Tinelli a esta hora parece
#ubuntu-ar 2017-10-16
<nescrofius>  Hola gente, tengo una consulta, quiero instalar un cliente de irc en Ubuntu, que se llama Relay, aquí les dejo el link de Youtube donde está, el punto es que no lo puedo instalar, aun siguiendo las instrucciones que viene en la carpeta que descargué, Si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar, desde ya Muchas Gracias. El link de Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE55-MvcBw4&t=38s y el link de descarga en Github
<nescrofius> : https://github.com/agronick/Relay
